# 3-phase inverted main breaker panel



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

What have you done?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I know of plenty sq d panel boards that can be fed any way you want them to


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Can you rotate the guts?


----------



## Terry D (Jan 7, 2010)

Had a 120/208 400 amp meter base burn up, don't know about your guys area but all new meter bases here have to be a lever bypass type now. I replaced the meter base, reworked the outside service and refed the 2 existing 200 amp panels. I did not realize that they were installed wrong when they were first put in. Main breaker in up position when off. They are square D panels with the main at the bottom. Inspector will not pass them. They have probably been in there 20 years or so. I have not found any brand of a 3 phase panel that is a stab in type that can be turned upside down, and the main breaker that can be flipped. I will have to reefed the panels from the top or buy bolt in panels. Problem with feeding the panels from the top means all the conductors or to short.


----------



## Terry D (Jan 7, 2010)

The main breaker handles on all the stab in panels flip up and down, not side to side. The line and load on the main breakers can not be flipped, so the handle will be up when it is off. I am also seeing if Square D makes a different main breaker


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Terry D said:


> Problem with feeding the panels from the top means all the conductors or to short.


Insulated taps take care of these kinds of problems.

http://www.polarisconnectors.com


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Not a solution just a read

http://www.ecmag.com/section/codes-standards/panelboard-orientation


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Can you turn the breakers to the correct orientation, if the breaker is not marked line/load?


----------

